#    "-4-1"?

## -1

485 ,    "-4-1"?    ?

----------

1   -4-1...  :Frown: 
   .

----------


## -1

> 1   -4-1... 
>    .


       ?

----------


## Fosihas

**,   ,      .

----------


## MfrinaM

> **,   ,      .


-4-1        ,     .         -4-1   " 7.7",          .

   -4-1     - .         ""

----------

> 


 ,  ...



> -4-1   " 7.7"


  :yes:

----------

"".    .

----------


## Buh2

**, --

----------


## Buh2

*MfrinaM*, **  ,   .      .

----------

> --


*Buh2*,      . 
    -4-2  ""     -11.
   -4-1?

----------


## Buh2

**,   -4-2   .  ,   ,     -4-1.    ,       :

"41",2,"111-111-111 98","","","",2006,",143403, ,, ,, ,4,,6",0.00,0.00,0.00,0,0,0,0,"05/02/2007",1
"",1,"01/01/2006","31/12/2006","","","",0,0,"","",0,0,0.00,"",0.00,0

----------

:

"&#200;&#205;42",2,"047-735-165 77","&#202;&#208;&#200;&#211;&#209;&#197;&#205;&#202;&#206;","&#197;&#202;&#192;&#210;&#197;&#208;&#200;&#205;&#192;","&#203;&#197;&#206;&#205;&#210;&#220;&#197;&#194;&#205;&#192;",2006,",,&#204;&#206;&#209;&#202;&#194;&#192; &#195;,,&#199;&#197;&#203;&#197;&#205;&#206;&#195;&#208;&#192;&#196; &#195;,,,1110,,146",0,0,0,"01/01/2006","31/12/2006",0,0,0,0,"13/02/2007"

   ,  ,    4-2       .  :Frown:

----------


## Buh2

**,    ""      (    Ctrl+Shift).  ,               .

----------


## Buh2

> :
> 
> "&#200;&#205;42",2,"047-735-165 77","&#202;&#208;&#200;&#211;&#209;&#197;&#205;&#202;&#206;","&#197;&#202;&#192;&#210;&#197;&#208;&#200;&#205;&#192;","&#203;&#197;&#206;&#205;&#210;&#220;&#197;&#194;&#205;&#192;",2006,",,&#204;&#206;&#209;&#202;&#194;&#192; &#195;,,&#199;&#197;&#203;&#197;&#205;&#206;&#195;&#208;&#192;&#196; &#195;,,,1110,,146",0,0,0,"01/01/2006","31/12/2006",0,0,0,0,"13/02/2007"
> 
>    ,  ,    4-2       .


    ,   , ..  4-2  4-1.

,     1000 .     4-1,     ,     ,

----------

: :Smilie: 
"42",2,"047-735-165 77","","","",2006,",, ,, ,,,1110,,146",0,0,0,"01/01/2006","31/12/2006",0,0,0,0,"13/02/2007"
1.     -4-2.
2.      .

  ,        ?

----------


## Buh2

**,

----------

,    ,    ... :Smilie: 
  ,   -  ,  .

       (  ):
1. --,    ;
2.--;
3. -  ;
4.-.....
...            ...

     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ,    ,    ...
>   ,   -  ,  .
> 
> .....
>      ?


   :    (  . ).
        -   "  ".

  1   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   -  ,  .
> 
>        (  ):
> 1. --,    ;
> 2.--;
> 3. -  ;
> 4.-.....
> ...            ...
> 
>      ?


 ...          +2.      .

----------

- ,   -4-1   ,     ? -      ,     ...

----------


## lubezniy

> - ,   -4-1   ,     ? -      ,     ...


    -   .   ,     ?

----------

> :    (  . ).
>        -   "  ".


*ZloiBuhgalter*,   .  :Smilie:      .         . 

 -    ...*Buh2*,   ...

----------


## Buh2

> ,    ,    ...
>   ,   -  ,  .
> 
>        (  ):
> 1. --,    ;
> 2.--;
> 3. -  ;
> 4.-.....
> ...            ...
> ...


       ,         4-1.

----------


## Buh2

**,        ,    "  "   "".       .    ,       -    .         .      . , ,    ,      .          .

----------


## -1

> -4-1        ,     .         -4-1   " 7.7",          .
> 
>    -4-1     - .         ""


, .

----------


## gusiy-75

"  -4-2   ."      ?   1   .  01.01.08

----------

*gusiy-75*,    ,     .

----------


## gusiy-75

17.7.             4-1

----------


## Octopus

*gusiy-75*,   :
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=242076

----------

